# YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



## CLC Stables (May 10, 2007)

I bet you all want to know what that is about..........................soon


----------



## txminipinto (May 10, 2007)

ROB! :nono: You are such a FREAKING TEASE!! :ugh:

Good thing we all like you.....




:


----------



## Leeana (May 10, 2007)

I want to know!!!!!!!!!! Come on ..please ...how could you resist this face :517:

Waiting :lol: :lol:


----------



## disneyhorse (May 10, 2007)

ROB!!!!! How cruel you are!!!!





Andrea


----------



## justanothercowgirl (May 10, 2007)

No fair Rob!! LOL


----------



## willowoodstables (May 11, 2007)

Come on Rob....no fair!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 11, 2007)

Well I know!!! and I can say CONGRATULATIONS and.. I am a bit envious as well. If I were to expand my program a bit here.. I would have wanted the same thing!

Ha it is pretty fun to finally be in the know on one of these things and .. funny thing is I havent even talked to Rob himself about it :aktion033:



:


----------



## txminipinto (May 11, 2007)

Now Lisa....That wasn't very nice either!!! :nono: Spill it! I need some gossip! (that doesn't include me for once!)  :hypocrite:


----------

